# what should I wear to an interview for a vollie....?



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

1) Dark suit, white shirt, tie ?

2) Pants from suit, white shirt no tie ?

3) EMT pants (no insignia) , boots, plain black polo shirt with no logo or markings ?

I am over thinking to death.


----------



## firecoins (Sep 15, 2010)

#2  Why wear EMT clothes?


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 15, 2010)

#1 would be my first choice for any business-oriented interview (yes, that includes volunteering).


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

firecoins said:


> #2  Why wear EMT clothes?



It is called an orientation meeting. 

If they do some training or something, the pants would be comfortable.

I would NEVER EVER wear anything with a logo or emblem unless I was a member and then again only the organization shirt.....

And the pants are comfie..


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

mgr22 said:


> #1 would be my first choice for any business-oriented interview (yes, that includes volunteering).



Wearing a suit to volunteering...?

Maybe, but, maybe same as wearing emt pants...


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

*This is what my gut tells me:*

I should wear dark pants, from the suit, my newest plain white dress shirt, black dress shoes......

However, I have my lingering doubts...


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

firecoins said:


> #2  Why wear EMT clothes?



As I wrote, #2 is my gut....

ty for being voice of sanity


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

*I am taking this very seriously:*

I consider a position a position. Regardless paid or unpaid.

Money is just a tool. If this country were invaded, people would pitch in to 'help' without being paid....

I would have paid another $1,000 for my EMT class had they included 80 hours or so of clinical experience in an an actual ambulance treating people. I would have paid money to do it up to a certain point...

Besides, my priest always says people should be willing to do their job w/o money......

My gut, as I said was #2, I may be going crazy though...

I would never wear an EMT logo shirt, but I would wear pants and a plain polo shirt with no logos.....

Wht is it I can not get myself to include the tie and jacket.....I have until Saturday 9am to decide.....


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 15, 2010)

emt seeking first job said:


> Wearing a suit to volunteering...?
> 
> Maybe, but, maybe same as wearing emt pants...



In your OP you said it was an interview. That's different from an "orientation meeting." If you're one of a group, I agree that you don't need a suit.

Wear neat, clean clothes. Leave the Johnny Gage accessories at home.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 15, 2010)

T-shirt, flip flops, shorts.  They want me to do it for free they get what they pay for.  They want a professional start paying.


----------



## reaper (Sep 15, 2010)

If you consider it the same as a real job interview. Then wouldn't your other thread on interview attire, answer this question?

It is a volley position. If they want you, they want you!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'd say dark pants, light shirt, tie, dress shoes. That's what I wore.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

reaper said:


> If you consider it the same as a real job interview. Then wouldn't your other thread on interview attire, answer this question?
> 
> It is a volley position. If they want you, they want you!



Nothing occirs in a vacumn.

I dont want to stand out with suit in a negative way.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Sep 15, 2010)

*my bad*



mgr22 said:


> In your OP you said it was an interview. That's different from an "orientation meeting." If you're one of a group, I agree that you don't need a suit.
> 
> Wear neat, clean clothes. Leave the Johnny Gage accessories at home.



It is an orientation meeting.

I am unsure if they will start doing training right away, or ride along...


----------



## Rob123 (Sep 16, 2010)

Interview: Dress Shirt, dark slacks, dress shoes.
Orientation: Polo Shirt/Jeans/Tech Pants (Leave the scope/shears etc at home)
Ride along: They must tell you what you are expected to wear (like a dress code) to keep you from embarrassing the corps and keeping you safe (no flip flops).

I actually wore a suit during my vollie interview as I wore one to my real job that day.
I even said "excuse the suit". The interviewers said they were impressed. They also said that most "older" :blush: applicants will dress up more than the "younger" applicants.


----------



## feldy (Sep 16, 2010)

It can never hurt to be too dressed up. To an interview for a volunteer position in an ED, I wore a dress khakis, and a tie and jacket. My interviewer was very impressed an told me to take the tie and jacket off before we went down to the ED because she said only administration (aka the higher ups) wore a tie and jacket and since I am young she didnt want people to get the wrong impression.

Also, there are a lot of hallway beds for psych pts and a tie is hazardous.


----------

